# Carrying a motorbike



## gilly54 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have just bought myself a Suzuki GN 250 with the hopeful intention of being able to take it with my camper. I have done some searching on the net to find a suitable method of doing this and have found this site.Easy-Lifter

Has anyone any experience of these or has anyone any advice for me regarding transporting my motorbike, dry weight 129KG?

My motorhome is a Renault Trafic 1400D Elddis Eclipse.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

What is the wet weight of your Suzuki? To that you will have to add the weight of the rack and towbar. Then check your vehicles permissable axle weights to establish that your vehicle will not be overloaded.

The Easylifter rack is able to support 200kgs but a standard towbar will most probably not be able to support such a weight - normally around 100kgs max. 

You will therefore most probably require a purpose built towbar from a specialist company such as Armitage or PWS costing around £500 providing that you are OK on axle and overall weights .

The alternative is a trailer.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi we have got the easy-lifter no problem at all if you give Tony a call (he is a nice chap very helpful) 01509 268400 and have a drive over to leicester i am sure he will set it up and show you how it works also it only puts a small pecentage of the weight onto your van i think you will be impressed,we were and reversing is a dream good luck


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

stephenpug said:


> Hi we have got the easy-lifter no problem at all if you give Tony a call (he is a nice chap very helpful) 01509 268400 and have a drive over to leicester i am sure he will set it up and show you how it works also it only puts a small pecentage of the weight onto your van i think you will be impressed,we were and reversing is a dream good luck


The Easylifter Hydra Trail would be fine but the OP's link is to the cheaper non wheeled version.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

gelathae said:


> stephenpug said:
> 
> 
> > Hi we have got the easy-lifter no problem at all if you give Tony a call (he is a nice chap very helpful) 01509 268400 and have a drive over to leicester i am sure he will set it up and show you how it works also it only puts a small pecentage of the weight onto your van i think you will be impressed,we were and reversing is a dream good luck
> ...


Sorry i didn't read it properly i thought it was a weight/payload issue


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*the easy lifter hydra trail*

Hi
Just got back from the lake district,( 300mile rond trip ) the first time using one one of these new hydra lifts. We only tow a small step through scooter.
We were very impressed with it. Reversing is a complete doddle, as it goes the same way as the rear of your motorhome.
Its not cheap, but money very well spent. We found only one small problem, that I'm going to have a word with easy lifter. The rear wheel of the bike when its in the loaded position, needs either chocking in the carrier or a second piece of channel that will stop the rear wheel of the bike from slipping. Apart from that it is a superb piece of kit. That is born out by the number of people coming to have a word with us when we parked up at a campsite....
I have no other connections with the company other that being a customer.
Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: the easy lifter hydra trail*



gillnpaul said:


> Hi
> Just got back from the lake district,( 300mile rond trip ) the first time using one one of these new hydra lifts. We only tow a small step through scooter.
> We were very impressed with it. Reversing is a complete doddle, as it goes the same way as the rear of your motorhome.
> Its not cheap, but money very well spent. We found only one small problem, that I'm going to have a word with easy lifter. The rear wheel of the bike when its in the loaded position, needs either chocking in the carrier or a second piece of channel that will stop the rear wheel of the bike from slipping. Apart from that it is a superb piece of kit. That is born out by the number of people coming to have a word with us when we parked up at a campsite....
> ...


Hi Paul I know exactly what you mean I think it is the bar that dosent hold it upright and the bike seems to lean over slightly causing the back wheel of the bike to move to the side of the rack p.s we went to France with it last year god the French loved it


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Saw this at the peterborough show and thought it was a great idea
http://www.easylifter.co.uk/hydra-trail.htm


----------



## gilly54 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.

It looks like my front axle is 1510 kg, rear axle 1700 kg. My next step is to take it to a weighbridge and then if that is ok find a place that can fix me a towbar that would take the weight of the bike and the rack. 
The wet weight of the bike is 148 kg.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*Bike weight*

Hi Gilly54

Sent you a pm.....sorry didnt know you were still on line
Regards
Paul


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-85106-days0-orderasc-90.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I had mine fitted by Armitage Trailers in Ferrybridge. The rack slides into the modified Alko Chassis and will take 200KG. Its solid as a rock and doesnt put loads of weight on the towbar.

Takes a minute and no effort to get on or off.

http://www.armitagetrailers.com/motorhomes.htm


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You must ensure that you do not exceed your tyres weight safety margins.
The max load may not be safe.
See my post re Hankooks.


Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Autoquest said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-85106-days0-orderasc-90.html


http://www.easylifter.co.uk/hydra-trail.htm
Thats the one I saw at Peterborough Show and everyone was enthralled with it 
The weight is taken up by the frame and so it doesnt put any on the Motorhome --a brilliant idea


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi All....

I think I'm missing a point here, it must be my age, but that carrying rack sat on the back of the Kon Tiki in the picture, has the full weight of the scooter plus the weight of the rack, all sat on the back axle, and you say that the chassis has been extended, adding more weight on to the loading of the springs...The advantage of the trailer I'm talking about is self supporting, therefore has no additional weight on the springs, so I can carry my full payload.

Help me someone ! am I going daft?

Paul


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I use a purpose built ERDE motorcycle trailer.
There are usually a few on e bay at a reasonable price.
Check the tyre condition though.
Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

gillnpaul said:


> Hi All....
> 
> I think I'm missing a point here, it must be my age, but that carrying rack sat on the back of the Kon Tiki in the picture, has the full weight of the scooter plus the weight of the rack, all sat on the back axle, and you say that the chassis has been extended, adding more weight on to the loading of the springs...The advantage of the trailer I'm talking about is self supporting, therefore has no additional weight on the springs, so I can carry my full payload.
> 
> ...


No your not going daft. Chassis isnt extended just modified to take the rack. I wouldnt want to use a trailer or anything with wheels and there was a post earlier pointing out the limit you can put on a tow bar rack. Well this is an alternitive to both the trailer rack and the towball rack.

Providing you have a enough payload of course.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

barryd said:


> ........ I wouldnt want to use a trailer or anything with wheels ................Providing you have a enough payload of course.


And this is the crux of the matter for me as I would very much like to carry a bike too and wont consider towing. Having done the maths on last years axle loads, I found I would be over the limit on both payload and rear axle if I carry a scooter.

I am told by SVtech that although re-rating will increase payload by 400kg, it wont alter the max back axle load, nor will air bags etc. (unless anyone knows different for a Renault Master base?)

After some removal and redistribution of weight from rear to the front, I went to the weighbridge again yesterday. I would now be able to get the back axle within limits if I remove the spare wheel, one 11kg gaslow bottle, and 1/4 tank of water.

This is for 150kg of bike and carrier hanging on the back. I would still have to re-rate for the payload which I am now having to consider.

Also looking at lighter bikes and would make a carrier to fit directly to the frame like Barryd to save weight. Problem is that Alko puts maxium weight on their frame extension at 120kg! Cant see a way round that.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

andrewball1000 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > ........ I wouldnt want to use a trailer or anything with wheels ................Providing you have a enough payload of course.
> ...


Honda Innova ANF 125 is less than 100 kg and is just about man enough for short trips two up. Worth a look Andrew.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

midgeteler said:


> ......Honda Innova ANF 125 is less than 100 kg and is just about man enough for short trips two up. Worth a look Andrew.


Thanks John. I would like 200cc such as the Gilera Runner as I do want a "two up" capacity. They say it is 137kg on road. However it looks like I might have to consider a lighter 125cc for chassis load reasons.

I will try your suggestion of the Innova, and also the Piagio Liberty 125. I tried a de-restricted 50cc Piagio and it was a joke with my weight. My ears are still buzzing from the noise. I have a full bike license so it was a bit of a come down.

Andrew


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The Honda Innova is 105.5kgs. Its an old fashioned looking bike resembling the old Honda 50's with spoked wheels that are difficult to keep clean. The Piaggio Liberty is 114kgs but a much better looking bike. Both have good reviews.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

gelathae said:


> The Honda Innova is 105.5kgs. Its an old fashioned looking bike resembling the old Honda 50's with spoked wheels that are difficult to keep clean. The Piaggio Liberty is 114kgs but a much better looking bike. Both have good reviews.


Don't want to be picky, but my '08 one weighs in at 98 ish with half tank of fuel.  
2010 on models have alloy rims, but yes they are a bit dated and are never going to set the road on fire, just easy to carry on a low payload vehicle.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Andrew - SVtech allowed me to uprate my rear axle by 100kgs if I fitted airides, I went from 3000 to 3200kgs.

My opinion of the Easylifter is that it is a little fragile for the heavier bike - There is a new system using the same pantograph idea due to be released by a Coventry firm very shortly. If you can afford to wait I shall report back as soon as I have seen it.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

midgeteler said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> > The Honda Innova is 105.5kgs. Its an old fashioned looking bike resembling the old Honda 50's with spoked wheels that are difficult to keep clean. The Piaggio Liberty is 114kgs but a much better looking bike. Both have good reviews.
> ...


Here is the link to the latest model. The wheels are spoked and the weight is 105.5kgs as mentioned in my earlier post.

http://www.honda.co.uk/motorcycles/scooters/#!/anf125i/

I knew this to be the case because like the original poster I am researching scooters for possible purchase.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Autoquest said:


> Andrew - SVtech allowed me to uprate my rear axle by 100kgs if I fitted airides, I went from 3000 to 3200kgs.
> 
> My opinion of the Easylifter is that it is a little fragile for the heavier bike - There is a new system using the same pantograph idea due to be released by a Coventry firm very shortly. If you can afford to wait I shall report back as soon as I have seen it.


Thanks, but is yours a Renault Master with Alko extensions? My rear axle is Renault with leaf springs rated at 2060 max. SVtech told me that fitting airrides would not alter this. I can get inside it with the scooter by re-distribution of weight but it seems that the Alko extension max of 120kg may be the more limiting factor.

I would be very interested to hear your report on the new system.

Andrew


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

gelathae said:


> ... I am researching scooters for possible purchase.


I have found this site a very useful place to compare specifications for different scooters and also different dates for the same model as I find these can change by year. Newer ones may have more gizmos added which also add weight and you might be buying secondhand and want to know the older spec.

http://www.bikez.com/

Just put in the make and model in FIND BIKE top left, then you can choose the year from the list and get a complete spec.

I have created a spreadsheet sorted on weight/torque to help compare. :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And when axle weights are sorted do not exceed 90% of max load as indicated on your tyres.

The 10% difference is the manufacturers safety margin.
Dave p


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Just as a suggestion can you remove much from a small bike like this? There seems to be an awful lot of cosmetic plastic for instance, to save a few kilos?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

andrewball1000 said:


> Autoquest said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew - SVtech allowed me to uprate my rear axle by 100kgs if I fitted airides, I went from 3000 to 3200kgs.
> ...


Bog standard X/250 with standard bolt on extensions. Your rear axle load seems quite beefy as it is (compared to mine anyways...)


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

andrewball1000 said:


> midgeteler said:
> 
> 
> > ......Honda Innova ANF 125 is less than 100 kg and is just about man enough for short trips two up. Worth a look Andrew.
> ...


The answer to your dreams! Now surplus to requirements and for sale.
My Gilera Runner 180 two stroke at 124kg. Full licence required (90mph).
PM me if anybody interested. Plenty more photos.
Soundman


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Andrew. Dont know how much you weigh but Im over 18 stone and Mrs D is about 8 1/2. Our 100cc Peugeot still goes really well with us two up. I dont think for touring with a motorhome a 125 will cause you a problem.

When we are tootling around country lanes we dont do much more than 40 mph anyway but on a faster road I know it will sit in traffic at between 50 and 60mph all day.

I do wish I had a bit more power on big hills though. We managed to get up to 7500ft to the snow line in the Pyrenees last spring up and up round hairpin bends (Fantastic) but I thought the little engine was going to blow. It kept going though but only up to 25 mph!

Im starting to warm to these Honda ANF 125 bikes. Does anyone own one? Are they electric start and can you fit a helmet under the seat?

Andrew, you should post your spreadsheet on here and perhaps we can add to it.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Barry, the spreadsheet later is very crude. However those who are considering hanging a scooter on the rear of the MH, rather than towing, may find this Mindmap of interest. Probably sadder than a spreadsheet :roll: I found the software free download two weeks ago http://www.thinkbuzan.com/uk/?utm_nooverride=1&gclid=CIi4hNGgsKgCFQEY4Qodgls7HA

It was something I was doing for myself to help collect my thoughts. It is still ongoing as I knock off some of the actions.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

barryd said:


> Andrew. Dont know how much you weigh but Im over 18 stone and Mrs D is about 8 1/2. Our 100cc Peugeot still goes really well with us two up. I dont think for touring with a motorhome a 125 will cause you a problem.
> 
> When we are tootling around country lanes we dont do much more than 40 mph anyway but on a faster road I know it will sit in traffic at between 50 and 60mph all day.
> 
> ...


Yes I have one. In short--electric and kick start, bullet proof tried and tested "old school" mechanics, sounds like a "proper" bike.
Against--miniscule 3.7 ltr fuel tank, limited storage space,(no room for helmet,but has locks) bit cramped if tall, underpowered compared with modern stuff.

I have top-box fitted and custom made seat to correct some deficiencies but cant do much about the lack of grunt.
Overall I'me convinced that it is the right bike for us-and I have tried a lot of others. If you need more info PM me.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just a little concerned about the "easylifter" shown on page two of this post.

There does not appear to be any form of suspension built into this trailer (and that is a requirement under the Construction and Use Regulations) 

I note that easylifter "products" are approved by DVLA and the recovery industry. 

The advert does NOT say that this particular item is legal for the towing of motorcycles behind motorhomes though does it ??

It would appear to be an evolution of the old "Car Ambulance" recovery dolly and thats the important bit "recovery dolly" these CAN be used without springs but ONLY for the recovery of a "disabled" vehicle and a motorbike behind your MH is not a "disabled vehicle" i.e. one that has broken down etc, trust me!!

I would be rather cautious about purchasing one without a LOT more information as regards legality of them !!!

I am sorry if I appear to be a bit of a job on this matter but having spent a LOT of years dealing with all aspects of Road Traffic Law I do tend to see "problems" that others would not !! and I can see a POTENTIAL issue with that particular device.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Just a little concerned about the "easylifter" shown on page two of this post.
> There does not appear to be any form of suspension built into this trailer (and that is a requirement under the Construction and Use Regulations)


What form does the Construction and Use regulations say that the suspension should take? Is the completely moveable pantograph system and the lateral movement of the platform not a form of suspension? Surely this is better than the normal small trailer use of a simple rubber bush? It certainly works better in actual use.



Mrplodd said:


> It would appear to be an evolution of the old "Car Ambulance" recovery dolly and thats the important bit "recovery dolly" these CAN be used without springs but ONLY for the recovery of a "disabled" vehicle and a motorbike behind your MH is not a "disabled vehicle" i.e. one that has broken down etc, trust me!!


Surely a recovery dolly utilises both the dolly wheels and the wheels of the vehicle being recovered which makes them less than stable. The Easy Lifter Hydra Trail is a trailer in that the vehicle is carried off the ground.

JohnW


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Whizzo

For "Suspension" read springs of some description !! its a requirement under the Con & Use Regs for all vehicles (and that includes trailers). Even the very cheapest trailers you can buy in Halfords have indespension type springs fitted. Why ?? because they have to have them by law.

Do not confuse "movement " (pantograph system) with "suspension" which is "a spring or other resilent material" such as the old rubber cones that used to be fitted to early minis.

The easy lifter does not APPEAR to have any form of suspension. I am also a bit curious about the statement "DVLA Approved" DVLA are involved with licencing, road tax etc so what is it they actually "approve" of ???

Recovery dollys do use the dolly wheels and (2 of) the wheels of broken down vehicle and yes they are fairly stable BUT the dolly does NOT have any springs, thats why they can ONLY be used for "the recovery of a disabled vehicle" which is normally a fairly short distance.

The easy lifter, when attached to the back of your motor home becomes, by legal definition, a trailer !! as such it must comply with all aspects of Con & Use. I suspect it was designed as a recovery unit and has been "adopted" by some as an alternative to a "proper" motorcycle trailer which still only has 2 wheels but will have suspension fitted (and cost more) 

Just have a look at just about every other form of trailer you will see on the road, small camping trailer, boat, motorcycle, jet ski etc etc they ALL have some form of springs fitted. The makers are NOT going to spend out money on production that they dont have to are they ????

I am happy to accept that this device may well have some form of suspension, but I cannot see it in the pictures!!!

If you would like a further explanation PM me and I will let you have my phone number!!


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

does the design of the easylifter make use of the motorcycle suspension along with the pantograth


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Erde trailer, not much excess weight on your rear axle or tyres.


trying to get Lady p to let me take it on hols.  

Dave p


----------

